# Hey mtmtnman



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

You ok out there? got that snow plow hooked up?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> You ok out there? got that snow plow hooked up?


Nice and sunny up here in northwest Montana. Where in the banana belt of Montana here. Southern Montana got 6" in some places. We don't have any.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lead SD got 48''. 


You can't plow that, call a loader.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> You ok out there? got that snow plow hooked up?


I'll keep an eye on him for you , hammerhead.
Some one has to!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey if we don't check in our own who will??


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

While everyone and sound and southeastern montana what shoveling snow, I was cutting my lawn for the first time in a month in far north western montana 60 miles from the Canadian border.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Today I dug up my onions.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just a couple fun snow pics.............


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn Sam.:sad: thats some snow.

Looks like I found a hunting buddy.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Just a couple fun snow pics.............


Where are these photos from?
The one of the highway is obviously not the US, the cars are on the wrong side of the road


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2010/12/29/so-you-think-you-have-snow/

Very sneeky mtmtman


----------

